# NVidia xorg.conf compiz suggestions

## kameel

Hello,

I am looking for some suggestions on setting up xorg.conf file for optimal performance under xompiz-fusion.  Here is what I have so far in my file.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GT200 [GTX260-216]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "RenderAccel"               "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true" 

        Option      "DRI"                       "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals"          "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Thanks,

~kkm

----------

## Leon_UK

To be honest there is not really anything to add for nvidia cards. You use to have to enable and add stuff to your xorg.conf but now the nvidia drivers does most of it for you. The main things you would want/need is already added to your xorg.conf (aiglx,  AddARGBGLXVisuals, composite enabled. ect..)

```

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    Option          "AIGLX" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Flatron"

#   UseModes        "5:4"    

    VendorName     "LG"

    ModelName      "M1917A"

    HorizSync      30 - 83

    VertRefresh    56 - 75

    Option           "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier       "7600GT"

    Driver           "nvidia"

    VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID           "01:00"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "NoLogo"                "True"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView"       "False"

    Option         "Coolbits"      "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "7600GT"

    Monitor        "Flatron"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

Notice I have no modules section but if we look at the logs we see all the ones needed are loaded by default (xtrap you would need to add manually) The same goes for the files section if all is installed to the default path 

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep LoadModule

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

